# Petey is 4 months old. How long before I should get another puppy?



## GoochyGoo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone! This is my 1st post, but I've been lurking here gathering information for quite a while. You are all so knowledgeable and supportive of one another; it's really heartwarming.

My Petey is just 16 weeks old and after his first time at doggy daycare, it is obvious he needs a playmate at home. How old do you think Petey should be before I consider another puppy? I've heard it's best to leave a bit of time in between so that one dog is clearly established as the leader. Any opinions or advice? 

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

GoochyGoo said:


> Hi everyone! This is my 1st post, but I've been lurking here gathering information for quite a while. You are all so knowledgeable and supportive of one another; it's really heartwarming.
> 
> My Petey is just 16 weeks old and after his first time at doggy daycare, it is obvious he needs a playmate at home. How old do you think Petey should be before I consider another puppy? I've heard it's best to leave a bit of time in between so that one dog is clearly established as the leader. Any opinions or advice?
> 
> ...


It's different for everyone but I'd say whenever you feel ready. I got Bailey when Milo was one year old, but I would have had no problem doing it sooner. Your Goochy is too cute for words. Where did you get him? He has such a familiar look.


----------



## GoochyGoo (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

I got Petey from a backyard breeder in Buffalo who I found on puppyfind.com. I know that is not really the best route to go, but it was love at first sight and I have no regrets; he's a joy. 

Incidentally, I'm from LI too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Small world. Maybe if you're close enough we can plan a play date for the local pooches. He really is a cutie pie. Have fun with him. How could you help it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Lisa, Petey is soooo cute. You will receive some wonderful advice and feedback....unfortunately I am not the best person to answer that question. I wanted another almost immediately after my first. We got our second pup when our first was 4-1/2 months old. We had our crazy moments in the beginning and still do...but I have never regretted my decision. There is absolutely nothing like two; double the joy, double the pleasure and definitely double the work. I think the roles are pretty well defined among the two. The female has established herself as alpha. In many ways I find having 2 is actually easier. They play so well together, amuse each other and entertain each other. I think the timing mostly depends on your personal situation. Many will say get your first one completely trained before adding the second addition. Not bad advice at all. I didn't and given the opportunity, I would not have done anything differently. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

We got Duffy at 4 months old when Holly was 10 months old and, for the most part, house trained. Holly used to cry and bark if we walked across the street to get the mail. She hated being alone for 1 second. It was her behaviors that convinced us she needed a playmate. And they do complement each other - she is hyper and anxious and he is very laid back. We sometimes refer to them as Tigger and Eyeore.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa, :welcome: to the forum. Goochy is *adorable*. Happy to see another LI'er on the forum.

I got my second have a year after the first one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

GoochyGoo said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I got Petey from a backyard breeder in Buffalo who I found on puppyfind.com. I know that is not really the best route to go, but it was love at first sight and I have no regrets; he's a joy.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm from LI too.


Goochy is adorable! I can see why you'd want another.  My personal choice is a year apart. That allows you time to really enjoy the first as a puppy without being overwhelmed. Petey can be house trained and have some basic obedience commands down before a new pup comes into the home. He can be the good example to help train pup no. 2 and you can fully enjoy a new pup all over again. I would say to find puppy classes for Petey so he can learn how to socialize with other pups. Alot of us did puppy classes and they can really help. Little guys need to learn how to interract with other dogs appropriately.

Just a thot..but since you know he came from a BYB...it might be prudent to give him a chance to mature and make sure you aren't going to be in for any major health problems. **(and I really really hope you aren't and everything is A-ok!!) but I think about these things, and would want to play the safe card.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Lisa. That's a loaded question. Are you used to having multiple dogs? You'll have double the vet expense and double the work and have two Havs blowing coat back to back. Then again, you'll have double the fun


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I personally wanted to go through the puppy phase at the same time. So I got two 2 months apart but would have done it sooner had there been a pup available. Then next two were 1 month apart and I found it to be much easier again. They both will have the same energy level, potty needs and feeding schedule.


Whatever works for you and your family,

Meeka


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally, I find it easier to spread them out by several months-a year. We had our first dog 4 years before getting our second, who we then had three years before getting our third(who is Hailey, my first Hav). We bred Hailey a little after she was two and kept the puppy(two year span) and now about a year apart we have another litter on the ground(one of whom we will be keeping). I really like the year apart. The first two were almost too far apart, they never really did play all that well togeather, but our second dog, Hailey, and Lizzy(the older puppy) all played well togeather(our second dog lives with another family member now-long story). I had time to get all of the dogs trained so that they could be great companions and more before "starting over". Granted, all of my dogs have either AKC Championships, or are titled in Agility. This spacing gave me time to really focus on each puppy when they were puppies.

This new litter is almost perfect timing. Lizzy had finished her championship already, and was in Agility training. she was 100% housetrained, and well behaved. Now that we have the babies here, Lizzy's time with me can be much more fun, and much less training! She knows all the basics(agility training we count as fun ) and can just hang out now.

Not only does spreading them out let you spend more time with the older dogs getting them trained, and bonded with you, but if you wait a little longer, you will have more time to bond with the new puppy. It can be harder to form close bonds with your dogs if you get them to close togeather(not that you can't, but from experiance the bonds when your focused on one puppy are stronger). Also, the older dog, if they are already trained, will help you train the new puppy.

One last note, if you plan on waiting a little longer, that may help you choose a good breeder. If you know you are going to wait a few more months, the "puppy in the window" syndrome wont be quite so bad 

Just my two cents  sorry if I rambled, Im running on very little sleep, five bundles of joy keeping me up at all hours


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I have no idea but Petey sure is cute!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Petey is just the cutest puppy! He sounds great.
I can see why you want a second.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Petey is very cute! We made it less than a year, I really started looking and then found him on Petfinder, he had been given up to a rescue.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

HI Lisa,

Welcome! I got Bess in December when she was 5 months and then I got Snugs in March when he was 8 months. Now they are 10 and 9 months. (actually only three weeks apart) I spent some time thinking about the match with personalities and size. I visited the second pup first by myself then I visited with Bess in a neutral location. They are great together. They wrestle and play all day long and then fall asleep exhausted side by side. Wherever one goes the other follows. 

Neither of my pups were very young when I got them. So I sort of skipped the early sleepless night phase. We spent some time house training for my specific house with the dog door and so on, but I have to say it has been a breeze. The breeders of both Bess and Snugs did a lot of training before I got them.

I love watching them run and play. They really enjoy each other despite the rivalry. 

Triona


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*Time Flies*

Welcome! I got Bess in December when she was 5 months and then I got Snugs in March when he was 8 months. Now they are 10 and 9 months. (actually only three weeks apart) I spent some time thinking about the match with personalities and size. I visited the second pup first by myself then I visited with Bess in a neutral location. They are great together. They wrestle and play all day long and then fall asleep exhausted side by side. Wherever one goes the other follows.

Oops!
I just realized that Bess is 11 months and Snugs is 10 months. Time flies when you're having fun!

Triona


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It is nice for them to have someone to play with, Scooter is much more active now with Murphy around. They play and play!!! Watching them makes us laugh every day!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to you and your darling puppy. 
Mine are Vinny, 2 years 9 mo's; Lulu, 2 years; and Gabby, 14 weeks. I think getting Lulu when Vinny was 1 year was the best because he still had a lot of puppy energy but he was trained enough to help me train Lulu.
Having said that, get another one when you feel ready.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Lisa and Petey! I also have two Havs, and got Sammy at 7.5 months when Ricky was 8 months old. It happened to work out like that, but I also would recommend a year or so apart, for the very reasons that Natasha mentioned. All good tips!  

Taking the time to see how Petey develops will also allow you to know what kind of new addition will be compatible. It will take a bit of time for Petey's traits and personality to fully mature. If you can see into getting your next Hav through reputable breeders that do the health testing and post them at offa.org, then you'll have peace of mind. A good breeder will be able to match a new puppy to your family and lifestyle.

We'd love to see pics of your cutie pie!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*My dogs are ten months apart...*

A year was recommended, but I couldn't wait. Riki was fully trained, so he was a good big brother...and still young enough to be a puppy. Although I have to tell you he is six and is still a puppy. He really hasn't changed much, not even slowed down except he can sit still at events rather than jump off the table like he used to do.

Riki at six still must greet everyone, so that has never changed. I am glad I have two. I have a youtube video of the day we brought Daisy home.

My main advice is one should be house trained before the second....

Cute puppy, enjoy!


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

Bella was 8 months old when we brought Bixby home. Bella really bonded with us. Bixby has kinda of bonded more with Bella. He isn't a snugglebug like bella. He likes his space. They are the best of friends and sparring partners when not. We did have potty issues...which we're still struggling with despite a doggie door. But we wouldn't have wanted to wait any longer. We wanted them to really play together. When we brought Bix home, at 8 weeks, he could walk under our 6lb Bella. Now at 15 lbs, he's a chunk! But we love them and wouldn't have done it any other way. Good luck making your choice! wendy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is such important information to know for me because I would really like another Hav. I juggle between another puppy or one a little older. I am Dexter's playmate! We constantly are playing when I am home, it would be really nice to have a helper around the house the run around with Dexter. 

I would want to get another Dog that really gets along with Dexter, so this may also be important decision in choosing another dog. 

I do not want a puppy in the winter again...been there and done that, but, you know as soon as you say never....there will be another life lesson to learn.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Petey is a cutie! 

We only intended to get one hav, but once we got her we knew within days that we wanted a second. We too wondered how long to wait, but then found out that one of the girls from Macie's litter had not been adopted so we got her 7 weeks after we got Macie. It has worked out great, but is double the work, mess, and of couse the fun. Think is just up to each individual family, but I will tell you, that MHS is hard to withstand for very long 

Now I am wondering how long to wait before we get our third


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Lisa. Your puppy is so cute. We got our pups from SD at the same time. They are from the same breeder and they are only a week apart. They are inseperable.

Leena


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Lisa, Your puppy is adorable. We purchased our puppies at the same time from South Dakota. They are a week apart and they are inseperable. Its the best thing I ever did.

Leena


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Two are so much fun and I do think that if it is possible, it is nice to provide the first with a companion. Stuey was 10 months old when we got Sadie. I do think it best to have the first bond with you and be mostly house trained.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree that two pups are better than one! That is why I have two.

Leena


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I have had single dogs and a dual pup household with pups of the same age. My two new havanese are brothers. Dogs are pack animals. We were going to get one but they are like potato chips or me! You can't have just one. So glad we decided on two. The way they interact with each other, from playtime, sleeping, cleaning each other. There hasn't been a day of regret.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I totally agree with you two is so much better than one!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Pixie and Rascal are now 6 months old, and we love having the two of them. They are only 2 days apart in age, so all the information about double the work, etc is true, but not one day goes by that I don't laugh out loud at something they've done. It certainly makes a difference that I am not in this alone - my husband is as involved as I am, which makes it much easier to raise two pups at once. Before we got them, I read all sorts of negative information on the Internet about getting two puppies of the same age at once, but we have found that it is working out great and can't imagine having only one. We love them both so much. I would say, follow your heart.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Dorothy,

We also read on the internet how first time dog owners should not purchase two puppies at the same time. However, we decided that two are better than one. As you said I have my husband also to help me with the other one. I have never regretted it!

Leena


----------

